# Hintergrund transparent - oder auch nicht...?! Großes Problem...



## Fineline (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich arbeite in deinem Textilkaufhaus als Dekorateurinund bin hier gleichzeitig sozusagen die ernannte Computerfachfrau...ich habe mir über viele Jahre gute Kenntnisse im Bildbearbeitungsbereich angeeignet und bekomme auch alles immer irgendwie hin. Nur jetzt habe ich ein Problem, bei dem ich ganz und gar nicht weiter weiß...brauche darum dringend Rat von einem richtigen Fachmann/einer Fachfrau.

Folgendes:
Firmenlogos "z.B. eterna, Levi's, etc." werden bei uns so konvertiert, dass man den Hintergrund und die Schrift seperat farbig anpassen kann. Soweit kein Problem...
Man weiß nicht genau, wieso es so ist, aber bei einigen Logos ist dies nicht mehr der Fall. Das Problem bestand darin, dass noch ein weißer Hintergrund vorhanden ist. Wollte ich dann ändern - kein Problem - dachte ich!

Nebenbei: In Photoshop bearbeite ich nur, die Beschilderung, die gedruckt wird, wozu die Logos benötigt werden, wird in Quark XPress erstellt...

Ich habe wirklich alles versucht, was in meiner Kenntnis-Macht steht...ich habe den Hintergrund banal versucht zu markieren und zu entfernen, ging nicht. Habe daraufhin über Ebenen gearbeitet - ging auch nicht. Habe mir daraufhin wiederum Hilfe in diesem Forum holen wollen...klappte leider auch nicht. Wobei - genau genommen klappt es - in Photoshop habe ich bei sämtlichen Varianten keinen Hintergrund mehr gehabt bzw. einen transparenten...sobald ich dieses jedoch in Quark XPress aufgerufen habe und versuchte es entsprechend anzupassen, war der Hintergrund wieder da. Ich habe es in sämtlichen .bmp bit-Versionen abgespeichert, ich habe RGB und CYMK ausprobiert, es mit .tif versucht, mit .png - einfach mit allem was irgendwie transparente Hintergründe haben kann...in Photoshop weg, in Quark XPress nicht weg...
Langsam laufen mir die Schweißperlen von der Stirn, ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. Habe auch schon überlegt, ob es vielleicht an Quark XPress liegen könnte, allerdings dann unverständlich, wieso es bei manchen Logos klappt und bei anderen nicht.
Ich hoffe, es weiß jemand sehr schnell sehr gut Rat ...

Liebe Grüße,

Fineline

P.S. Ich benutze Photoshop CS...allerdings dank des EDV-Abteilungsleiters nur auf Englisch, was das ganze nochmals erschwert. Nicht, dass ich kein Englisch könnte, aber eine gewisse Problematik tritt auf, wenn man so einige Begriffe in der Muttersprache schon kaum nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (15. Juni 2009)

Hi

normalweise sollte ein *.png bild, wenn es keinen Hintergrund mehr hat, das auch speichern. Du könntest dir paint.Net runterladen und es dort öffnen, einfach um zu testen ob dort der Hintergrund existiert.


----------



## Sprint (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar schon länger nichts mehr damit gemacht, aber nach etwas googeln denke ich mal, daß das Problem eher bei Quark liegen sollte. 
Kann es sein, daß bei den funktionierenden Logos mit Beschneidungspfaden gearbeitet wurde bzw. wäre das evtl. ein Workaround, falls die Transparenzen wirklich nicht wollen?


----------



## Fineline (15. Juni 2009)

Workaround Beschneidungspfade? Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof, wie gesagt, bin nicht vom Fach...werde nur so behandelt ;-)

Sagen kann ich, dass ich alle Logos auf dieselbe Art und Weise bearbeitet habe.


----------



## Sprint (15. Juni 2009)

Beschneidungspfade sind Pfade, mit denen Teile des Bildes weggeschnitten werden. Das war früher die einzige Möglichkeit, Layoutprogrammen  Löcher (quasi transparente Bereiche) beizubringen und werden auch heute noch dazu verwendet, nicht-rechteckige Bilder einzusetzen. An diesen Beschneidungspfaden läßt sich dann auch der Text ausrichten. Da dir das aber nix sagt, gehe ich mal davon aus, daß du die nicht einsetzt.
Nimm dir doch mal ein "funktionierendes" Bild als Vergleich. Dateiformat, Farbtiefe, Farbmodus usw. vergleichen und auch mal auf die Pfade Palette klicken. Vielleicht sind da ja doch welche drin.


----------



## Fineline (15. Juni 2009)

Verglichen habe ich die Bilder schon. Der Punkt ist ja außerdem,, dass ich diese vor Kurzem nach demselben Schema umgewandelt habe (zuvor sogar alle in dasselbe Format, da fast alle im .wmf-Format angelegt waren, was Photoshop nicht öffnen kann!) und der festen Überzeugung bin, dass die auch funktioniert haben (anfangs habe ich alle überprüft und dann irgendwann stichprobenartig - wobei ich mich aber auch erinnern kann, dass alle Stichproben funktionierten, welche jetzt eben nicht mehr "funktionieren"...ziemlich seltsam alles...:suspekt. Jetzt meinte der EDV-Leiter eben ich solle es einmal mit .gif probieren, - was ich tatsächlich noch nicht getan habe - stellte aber fest, dass PS gar nicht als .gif spiechern kann, zumindest nicht im RGB-Modus.  Allerdings gab er auch zu, Photoshop-technisch keine Ahnung zu haben...hilft mir also auch nichts...
So verzweifelt wie ich mittlerweile durch das ganze Ausprobieren in doppelt und dreifacher Ausführung bin, bin ich Überzeugt es liegt an Quark...kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, weshalb - die Grundeinstellungen dort sind dieselben und wie gesagt funktionieren viele auch noch. :suspekt:
Wenn ich eines der bereits vernünftig konvertierten Logos erneut in PS lade und nach demselben Schema bearbeite, dann habe ich das Problem übrigens auch...aber es ist definitiv KEIN Hintergrund mehr vorhanden...
Hilfe...


----------



## Sprint (16. Juni 2009)

Daß PS kein GIF kann, ist Blödsinn. Wer auch immer dir das erzählt hat, hat absolut keine Ahnung. GIF ist nach wie vor, vor allem im Web, ein Standardformat wenn es um Transparenzen geht. Das große Problem bei GIF ist allerdings die Beschränkung auf 256 Farben. Das kann also auch bei dir eine Rolle spielen. Gerade Farbverläufe leiden sehr stark darunter. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie weit GIFs im Druckbereich überhaupt verwendbar sind, also besser Finger weg davon.
Wenn du keinen GIF Export finden kannst, liegt eher der Verdacht nahe, daß bei den PS Plugins einiges durcheinandergeraten ist. Dafür spricht vor allem auch, daß schon funktionierende Bilder nach erneuter Bearbeitung nicht mehr funktionieren. Zum Prüfen und als legal kostenlose Alternative zu PS würde ich dir aber empfehlen, GIMP runter zu laden oder PS zu löschen und neu zu installieren.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Juni 2009)

HI,
also Gif kann sozusagen kein RGB sondern nur indiziert RGB, d.h. der Farbraum bzw die Farbtabelle wird auf die benötigten Farben beschnitten. Und Gif ist für deinen Einsatz nun wirklich
nicht geeignet da der Komprimierungsalgorithmus rein verlustbehaftet ist. Heißt nach dem Abspeichern verschlechtert sich die Qualität der Bilder rapide.

Welche Xpress Version verwendest du den? Weil die neueren können doch glaube ich inzwischen auch PSDs positionieren.

Vielleicht könntest du uns mal ein Beispielbild zum Überprüfen hochladen?

Gruß


----------



## smileyml (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

zusätzlich könnte man die Bilder als EPS mit transparentem Hintergrund oder als PNG24 (unter für web speichern) speichern. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, findet man den EPS-Export in CS unter Hilfe - warum das auch immer so ist.
Gibt es in CS schon das Photoshop-PDF? Dann wäre das noch eine Möglichkeit.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Auch wenn es Dir jetzt nicht weiter hilft..... 
Das PS auch als GIF speichern kann, wurde ja schon gesagt.
Allerdings gibt es zwei Wege:
1. unter "Speichern unter..." ohne Transparenz.
2. unter "Für Web speichern..." mit Transparenz, wenn angewählt.

Zumindest war/ist es so noch bis PS 6, ich denke aber dass sich da bei PS CS nichts gross geändert hat.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sprint (17. Juni 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> HI,
> also Gif kann sozusagen kein RGB sondern nur indiziert RGB, d.h. der Farbraum bzw die Farbtabelle wird auf die benötigten Farben beschnitten. Und Gif ist für deinen Einsatz nun wirklich
> nicht geeignet da der Komprimierungsalgorithmus rein verlustbehaftet ist. Heißt nach dem Abspeichern verschlechtert sich die Qualität der Bilder rapide.
> 
> ...



@DirtyWorld: Du verwechselst da was. Die schlechtere Qualität bei GIF kommt rein von der auf maximal 256 Farben beschränkten Farbpalette. Die Komprimierung hat nichts damit zu tun. Die einzige verlustbehaftete Komprimierung hat JPG. 

GIF wäre dann eine Möglichkeit, wenn insgesamt nur wenige Farben gebraucht werden, wie es bei Logos oft der Fall ist. Kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an. Was dabei eher problematisch ist, daß an Kanten zur Kantenglättung die Hintergrundfarbe mit eingemischt wird und dadurch Farbsäume entstehen können. Eine ähnliche Hintergrundfarbe sollte also schon bei der Erstellung verwendet werden.

Die Überlegung mit PSD Dateien ist nicht schlecht, könnte mal versucht werden. Ich tendiere inzwischen aber mehr zu Problemen mit PS.

Was du aber auf jeden Fall vergessen kannst ist "für Web speichern...". Diese Option bringt rein für's Internet was, da viele überflüssige Daten weggelassen werden und dadurch die Datei kleiner wird. Gleichzeitig fällt aber auch die eingestellte Auflösung weg bzw. wird auf 72 dpi reduziert. Das ist aber was, was im Print überhaupt nicht gebraucht werden kann, da dort die Auflösung essentiell ist. Transparenzen werden auch bei normalem speichern immer mit berücksichtigt.

Zum Testen der Transparenzen hab ich dir mal ein ganz einfaches Programm geschrieben, das GIF, PNG und TIF vor einem farbigen Hintergrund darstellt. Da keine html Dateianhänge möglich sind, hab ich es als txt gespeichert. Einfach in tester.html umbenennen und mit einem modernen Browser öffnen. Der Explorer 6 ist ungeeignet! Es erwartet als Dateinamen jeweils "logo", also logo.gif, logo.png oder logo.tif. Ich hab es getestet mit Safari und der kann auf jeden Fall auch die Transparenzen in TIF. 
Sollte jetzt also ein weißer Hintergrund erscheinen, liegt das Problem bei PS, ansonsten eher bei Quark.


----------



## hierbavida (21. Juni 2009)

> Zitat von Fineline:
> im .wmf-Format angelegt waren



WMF ist ein vektorbasiertes Format, wie Illustrator, Freehand oder CorelDraw es verwenden.

Ein in Quark plaziertes TIF-Bild kann an Hand gespeicherter Auswahlen (Alphakanal), Beschneidungspfade oder Farben transparent gemacht werden. Habe leider kein Quark jetzt hier, aber probieren: rechte Mausklick auf das plazierte Bild-> Modifizieren -> Umfluß, dann Einstellungen vornehmen. Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt nichts falsch gemacht habe.
Viel Erfolg


----------

